# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Incredible 3D Printed Legs For Uganda Children

## Brian_Krassenstein

In December, we first took a look at an initiative from members of the Critical Making Lab at the University of Toronto were seeking to create 3D printed lower-leg prosthetics for Ugandan children. The latest update comes from the lab's director, Matt Ratto, who explained to 3DPrint.com some of their latest impressive news. Working with CoRSU hospital, Autodesk, and CBM Canada, the team has started to create 3D printed prosthetics. A 10-person team from the University of Toronto and CBM Canada has already trained 5 technicians to create custom sockets. The initiative has already helped patients such as 3-year-old Rosaline Cheptoo, born missing most of her right let, and 20-year-old Ruth Nakaye, who lost her leg at 8 years old. Find out more about the technology behind the team, as well as future goals and how to help, in the full article: http://3dprint.com/44123/3d-printed-prosthetics-uganda/


Below is a photo of Rosaline Cheptoo with her 3D printed prosthetic (photo courtesy the University of Toronto):

----------

